# Antibiotic dosage for dove chick



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi all. I could use some advise. Talked to Emer. Vet Hosp. that deals with birds. Rehabbers didn't return my calls, except the one to refer me to Vet. Hosp. Vet said resp. rate for dove is 30-60 at rest or 60-80 stresses/injured. My lil one is on the very upper limits of normal which leads me to think something may be brewing. No sneezing, discharge or regurge.

Bought Ornacyn-Plus (erythromycin) comes in 29 mg. powder packets. Should I go ahead and start dosing? If so, any guess how much and can it be mixed with Exact formula? Should I also dose adoptive pigeon that has been caring for it, except for feeding.???

Sorry so many questions but this baby guessing stuff makes me crazy--human or animal.

Gina


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Sory Gina, didn't get it, are you sure you need to use it. I would not dose unless absolutely necessary.
Dosage per pigeon per day is 50 mg calculated on 400 g pigeon weight.
7~10 days.
What is the weight of baby dove? And how old is it?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wow. Going to the most recent avian formulary, they're showing a huge difference between treating pigeons with erythromycin versus treating a psittacine, almost five to get times as much. I remember a remark that erythromycin's not that good in pigeons and that might be why they have to dose it so much more. Doves, I'm guessing, are going to be very similar to pigeons except for an individual's actual size. That said, you need to tell the weight of the bird or figure out some other way to make some kind of guess. Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Pidgey,

The package says "Treatment for respiratory disease of pet birds. Also corrects diarrhea and vitamin deficiences." Treats most common bird respiratory ailments. Safe to use with all species of birds. For small birds (i.e. canary) use one powder packet per eight ounces of water. Use as bird's only water supply for five days. Use fresh solution every day. If bird does not improve after 2 five-day treatments, see your vet. I posted his picture in my album. His name in Beau. He is about the size of a full grown sparrow.

If you have trouble find the pictures I can post them again.

Thanks for your help.

Gina


----------

